# Fire



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I came home from work today to see my wife stood in the garden whilst firemen put out the flames in our kitchen.I said to my wife, "Why didn't you ring me?""What could you have done?" she asked.I replied, "Well, I could have gone to the Red Lion and got a bite to eat there.''


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## chrisxtc1 (Jun 12, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)




----------

